# Oscar changed color



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I've only had the oscar for one day and he's already changed color. Yesterday he was black and green. Now he is black and orange. I've read that they will change color, but I haven't found an explanation of each color means. Any ideas?


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

SGT Z said:


> I've only had the oscar for one day and he's already changed color. Yesterday he was black and green. Now he is black and orange. I've read that they will change color, but I haven't found an explanation of each color means. Any ideas?


Many cichlids including oscars can shift some of their colors back and forth. My tiger oscar has darker stripes running over his/her back which appear and disappear.

Sometimes it's because they're P.O.ed, or excited. Mine stripes up when I toss an earthworm (a favorite snack) in the tank.


----------

